# Guaranteed Egg Donor + Surrogacy program



## zaid khalid (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi,
I would like to know if any body tried a Guaranteed Egg donor + surrogacy program ,in a location other than US, and would like to share his/her experience.


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

We r. Unfortunately our twins were born at 23 weeks, which I am struggling to come to terms with. Xx


----------



## zaid khalid (Nov 17, 2012)

Its too sad to know that, hopefully next time it will be a full success.
when you have time pls let us know more about clinic arrangements.


----------



## zaid khalid (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi, any body has info about Newlife India guaranteed surrogacy + egg donor program?


----------

